# New SS sentry heads (Collapsible)



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

These are avaliable now from Silo Sock decoys they look great don't you think? Being collapsible less storage and not as bulky or heavy.


----------



## kberggren (Mar 27, 2006)

That is a sweet idea! looks great and even more conpact!


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Jimmy D is the man!
:beer:


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

I looked on the Web site and couldn't find them. Can someone direct me to them... I really like the look dd:


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

bluebird said:


> I looked on the Web site and couldn't find them. Can someone direct me to them... I really like the look dd:


Jim doesn't have them on his website yet, give him a call.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks brobones!!!!!!!!


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Macks has them in the new magazine also!


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

thats great.. I was on the verge of breaking down and buying 10 dz DD's


----------



## sdrookie (May 21, 2006)

Very nice! Are they covers that go over our sentries? Either way its a great thing to see. Look more compact than DD.


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

Those look sweet! :beer:  to Jim!!


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

sdrookie said:


> Very nice! Are they covers that go over our sentries? Either way its a great thing to see. Look more compact than DD.


No they are a head on its own looks like they have a bit of support from a stub of coroplast inside of the head.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

brobones said:


> These are avaliable now from Silo Sock decoys they look great don't you think?


I spoke with Jim yesterday and these won't be available until September 1st. I'm going to start taking backorders next week for those who want first crack.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Chris,

Any idea on the cost?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Ref said:


> Chris,
> 
> Any idea on the cost?


The new sentries will retail for $79.95


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Can you just buy the head?


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Chris Hustad said:


> brobones said:
> 
> 
> > These are avaliable now from Silo Sock decoys they look great don't you think?
> ...


Correct, My Bad. I meant they were something new from silo socks. Sorry about that... Available in the sense that he has come up with a new concept and idea. I didn't say he had them in stock!


----------



## takem1 (Feb 20, 2007)

Do they also come in Blues? This won't help the market for Deadly Decoys at all.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

With this coming out DD are Dead when it comes to snows.


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

Props to Jim for another great idea. I agree that DD's future is looking bleak with these new heads for SS's. Looks like I may be getting rid of my DD's real soon.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Just talked to Jim and he said you will be able to buy the heads separately. :beer: I think we will be seeing a lot more DD for sale in the classifieds!!!!!!


----------



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

bluebird said:


> With this coming out DD are Dead when it comes to snows.


Not sure about that... There are guys that hunt 20+ days a year that are the DD guys or they go full bodies.

Nobody can argue that the DD will stand up to more abuse with tuff conditions with many days a field.

But, I will give the 2 Jim's credit for hitting the market right!! I wish I was the guy that came up with the stuff they have done!!


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

my silo's have seen a ton of abuse and the only prob i have had is stakes coming out. 
i haul mine in the back of a truck, and my whole spread has been ripped fron the ground while froze to it and full of ice.. the SS hold up better than you would beleive.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

:withstupid: :beer:


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

I agree that the DD's are well built decoys that will outlast SS's. Both decoys have their advantages and disadvantages but with the new heads for the SS's, Tracy better start changing his decoys if he wants to keep up.

Here is what I see as advantages and disadvantages for each:

SS advantages:
-full body appearance in NO wind
-good movement in very little wind
-light and take up little space in the trailer
-can be set out and picked up faster than DD's
-when they fill with moisture, water will drain out the bottoms

SS disadvantages:
-stakes too short, which makes the decoys get dirty easier and increases wear on the bottoms
-way too erradic in high winds

DD advantages:
-when the wind is blowing enough to inflate the bag, they look as good as any FB out there, IMO
-good movement even in very high wind
-long stakes that get the socks up higher for better visibility and less wear

DD disadvantages:
-HEAVY and take up a lot of room in the trailer
-look like a silo when there is no wind
-when they fill with water, the water does not drain automatically
-take longer to set out and pick up


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

> SS disadvantages:
> -stakes too short, which makes the decoys get dirty easier and increases wear on the bottoms


You can get SS with longer stakes if you want to you just have to ask for them, I talked to Jim about this yesterday.


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

in high wind, just push the stake down further..


----------



## ksfowler (Oct 4, 2007)

They look so much better than the DD in my opinion. for on the head is attached to the body there is no space between the head and body like the DD and they collapse.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Why did like 6 posts repeat up there?

And dang those look sweet!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

brobones said:


> Chris Hustad said:
> 
> 
> > brobones said:
> ...


No worries Reg, just wanted to save the phone calls. :beer:


----------

